# Distraught’ model blames airline for dog's death



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 21, 2012)

> Model Maggie Rizer says she took all the necessary precautions to prepare her two dogs for a cross-country flight two weeks ago, but she claims the negligence of United Airlines resulted in the death of her 2-year-old golden retriever.


http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/49122435/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals/#.UF0KM66kwZ5


----------

